# Teryx and Brute bolt pattern?



## Snowman (Aug 13, 2010)

Does the Teryx and the Brute have the some bolt pattern?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I dont think they do.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

OK a quick search:

The Teryx has a 4/137

And the IRS Brutes are 4/110

SRA Brutes are 4/137 along with the older Prairies


----------



## Snowman (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks !!!


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Metal Man said:


> OK a quick search:
> 
> The Teryx has a 4/137
> 
> ...


Agreed... That info needs to be added to the ATV bolt pattern list found in the quick links above.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

N2Otorious said:


> Agreed... That info needs to be added to the ATV bolt pattern list found in the quick links above.


Done. Steve added it.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Metal Man said:


> Done. Steve added it.


Sweet..:bigok:


----------

